# Remembering a friend of the community.



## watcher6880 (Jun 22, 2012)

I want to take a moment to remember a friend and try to get the shock of realization out of my system. I have been dealing with a certain computer store for my recycling business and the owner, Tony Thompson and I go back a couple of years when he had his shop in the town I live in. We weren't really close but I dealt with him quite often on computer scrap. Over the past month I had shown up a few times to find the shop closed (oddly) during business hours which was quite unusuall for Tony but not unexpected since I knew he was getting sick alot (something sustained from an arc blast injury involving a CRT a few years ago). Well, today I thought I would stop by again because my recylcing bin must be getting pretty full by now. Once again, nobody in the shop. So I decide I am going to visit the antiques dealer next to his story (a little old lady I have dealt with as well on occasion...very friendly). She drops the line and says "Well you didn't know? Tony took his own life a few weeks ago." Boy was I stunned. Apparently he had been battling so much pain that it got too much for him. They found him in his truck on the side of a country road. I was deeply saddened because Tony was the friendliest guy anyone would know, always smiling. I will just say: Tony, you may not have known but you will surely be missed.


----------



## Geo (Jun 23, 2012)

i sympathize with you over your loss. such a tragic end. i cant imagine the pain it would take to make me want to end my life and hopefully i will never experience it. every time some one you know personally passes away, it leave an empty spot that will never be filled. i feel for your pain and hope things turn out for the better. if the man was in so much pain he could not stand to live with it any more, he may very well be better off.


----------



## Smack (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. My brother is a lineman and is battling pain from an electrical shock injury from back in 06 when they got too close to 7600v (I think it was) in the bucket and it got him on the back side of his right ear. They really don't know a lot about this type of injury or the symptoms but have picked up the pace on studying it over the last few years. The Doctors diagnosed him with Fibromyalgia. He only sleeps 3 to 4 hours a night now and has to keep busy to keep his mind off the pain. Getting electrocuted is no joke, you may feel fine but may have damaged your nervous system and won't realize it for some time.


----------



## joem (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey watcher It's always hard to see a friend go that way, I have known the feeling of loss like this when one of my friends went the same way, and we never knew the struggles he was dealing with because he did not talk about it ( and I knew him since we were 16).

Smack: My wife has Fybro and I can tell you it's a debilitating desease that is not recogonised by most doctors or the disabilty office up here. I have seen her in tears due to pain all because she went to the mall for a few hours and her body could not take such a strenuous activity. But the disabilty office says (Quoted) - "She is not disabled enough". It's the reason I work 3 jobs at a time because she can hardly work at one.


----------



## Smack (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that joem, I think they are just in the beginning stages of finding out what may cause Fibromyalgia and may just discover that all it takes to set it off is one electrical shock incident. Check out the link: 
http://www.electricalinjury.com/publications/MORSE_EMBS_DEI_03.pdf
Have your wife mark all the Symptoms she has.
Just wanted to add that we had identical hands as far as looks, fingernails etc., but now his fingernails are much different, so much so that I just can't get over how much this whole thing has affected him inside and out.


----------

